# Laptop required within 60k +/- 5k



## priyankgupta (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi

The questionnaire, as usual :

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
60k +/- 5k (INR)

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Any above 15" would do


3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Programming, developing apps, gaming (mostly NFS)

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
i7 (3rd or 4th gen, NO ULV processors please!), 8 GB RAM, 2GB graphics card

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: Dell, HP
b. Dislike: Acer


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Higher, the better
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Doesn't matter much
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )
Either flipkart or local market (Nagpur)

Thanks!!


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 19, 2013)

If you could stretch your budget to 70k, you could and should get the Lenovo Y510p. It has a 4th gen i7 4700MQ CPU, 8GB RAM, 2GB nVidia GT755M GPU, 1TB HDD, backlit keyboard and a 1080p display. If it is strict, then try to find the Samsung NP550P5E-S05IN(i7 3rd gen, 900p display, 8GB RAM, 2GB GT650m) offline. Honourable mention -
1. Lenovo Z510(i7 4th gen, 1TB, 2GB 740M, 768p display)
2. HP Envy 15T-J000 (4th gen i7, 1TB, 8GB RAM, 740M, 1080p touchscreen)


----------



## i72600k (Dec 19, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> If you could stretch your budget to 70k, you could and should get the Lenovo Y510p. It has a 4th gen i7 4700MQ CPU, 8GB RAM, 2GB nVidia GT755M GPU, 1TB HDD, backlit keyboard and a 1080p display. If it is strict, then try to find the Samsung NP550P5E-S05IN(i7 3rd gen, 900p display, 8GB RAM, 2GB GT650m) offline. Honourable mention -
> 1. Lenovo Z510(i7 4th gen, 1TB, 2GB 740M, 768p display)
> 2. HP Envy 15T-J000 (4th gen i7, 1TB, 8GB RAM, 740M, 1080p touchscreen)


y510p is nowhere available at 70000 INR. It will cost 78000. Envy 15T j000 isn't available in India AFAIK!

Best option: HP Envy 15 J049tx

*www.flipkart.com/hp-envy-15-j049tx-laptop-4th-gen-ci5-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdz77fq5hyzef8?pid=COMDZ76XYUSY9NG4&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=envy+15&ref=bfedc1f8-c340-4277-9d6f-24e8a971d7bf

second best option: Lenovo ideapad z500


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 19, 2013)

It seems Dell is providing only ULV processors in this price bracket, with a touch screen, though. And people still prefer i7 ULV processors over i5 MQ processors!


----------



## i72600k (Dec 19, 2013)

priyankgupta said:


> It seems Dell is providing only ULV processors in this price bracket, with a touch screen, though. And people still prefer i7 ULV processors over i5 MQ processors!


Stay away from ULV processors. You will regret later!


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 19, 2013)

You can consider these laptops around 55k to 65K :
Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop at Rs 57990
Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop at Rs 65990
Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop at Rs 61490


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 19, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> You can consider these laptops around 55k to 65K :
> Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop at Rs 57990
> Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop at Rs 65990
> Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 Laptop at Rs 61490



Well, as I mentioned in my questionnaire, I really do not want U processors, and all these laptops have U processors.
So, these are not for me.


----------



## 2kool2btrue (Dec 20, 2013)

i72600k said:


> y510p is nowhere available at 70000 INR. It will cost 78000. Envy 15T j000 isn't available in India AFAIK!
> 
> Best option: HP Envy 15 J049tx
> 
> ...



Why would you say that? Seeing the price on FK itself is 74.5k. JFYI, here is the Y510P available for 70k - Lenovo Ideapad Y510 Series (59-390016) Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i7-4700MQ- 8 GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.4 Inches- Windows 8- 2GB NVIDIA GT 750 N14P-GT1 Graphics) (Dusk Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 20, 2013)

priyankgupta said:


> Well, as I mentioned in my questionnaire, I really do not want U processors, and all these laptops have U processors.
> So, these are not for me.


Well,what is the problem in ULV processors ? I want to know so that I don't give people these suggestions of ULV processors.


----------



## priyankgupta (Dec 20, 2013)

Tarun Singh said:


> Well,what is the problem in ULV processors ? I want to know so that I don't give people these suggestions of ULV processors.



These are low voltage processors. But they are underclocked and hence do not perform very well. They result in slightly extended battery life but at the expense of performance.


----------



## i72600k (Dec 20, 2013)

2kool2btrue said:


> Why would you say that? Seeing the price on FK itself is 74.5k. JFYI, here is the Y510P available for 70k - Lenovo Ideapad Y510 Series (59-390016) Laptop (4th Generation Intel Core i7-4700MQ- 8 GB RAM- 1 TB HDD- 15.4 Inches- Windows 8- 2GB NVIDIA GT 750 N14P-GT1 Graphics) (Dusk Black) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


Grab that thing ASAP, only two units available!


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, so I have short listed 3 laptops now:
1) Lenovo Y510
2) Dell Inspiron 15R 5537 (I know it has ULV processor, but according to another post on this forum, ULV processors perform equally well. I still need clarification on this)
3) HP Envy 15-J048TX

Please help me out!


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2014)

Just go ahead and buy the Y510p already xD.
I was the one testing the ULV(i7 4500U) processor and i7 3632QM(equivalent to 4702MQ) in the other thread and it looks like the ULV processor is good enough IF and only IF you don't multi-task. Crysis 3 could only fill the processor upto 63%(max) during gameplay. But now if you are to do other things while playing Crysis 3, that will create a problem.
The 3632QM was at 40% which included Crysis 3+ League of Legends(not game, just client)+10 tabs in firefox+Kaspersky.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 11, 2014)

Well, I won't be multi-tasking much.
Dell includes touchscreen, but Y510 has 1080 screen + backlit keyboard + better CPU GPU config. This makes matters more confusing.


----------



## AbhMkh (Jan 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> Just go ahead and buy the Y510p already xD.
> I was the one testing the ULV(i7 4500U) processor and i7 3632QM(equivalent to 4702MQ) in the other thread and it looks like the ULV processor is good enough IF and only IF you don't multi-task. Crysis 3 could only fill the processor upto 63%(max) during gameplay. But now if you are to do other things while playing Crysis 3, that will create a problem.
> The 3632QM was at 40% which included Crysis 3+ League of Legends(not game, just client)+10 tabs in firefox+Kaspersky.



Crysis 3 and multitasking, lol,even a desktop owner would be afraid to do that, talk about bringing the system on its knees.

@OP : Regarding the issue about ULV CPU's, the fastest 4th Gen ULV(I7) is as good as a 3rd gen I5, from experience I can tell you this, the Graphics Card of a computer becomes quickly outdated in comparison to the processor.Same thing happened with my earlier laptop, so if you want your system to be relevant 3-4 years from now, I would recommend getting a good graphics card.( No amount of processing power will compensate for the lack of better graphics)

Now in the 55-65K range you can get the following configs

Quad Core+740M

ULV I7 + 8850M

I am pretty sure the 740M will become outdated pretty fast, in the current games 740m lags and stutters in high-ultra settings, think about 2-3 yrs from now

The 8850M on the other hand is a top of the line card will hold its own in the next 2-3 yrs

As far as proccys are concerned the ULV should be able to meet the requirements of all the games 2-3 years from now

So in conclusion if u buy the 740M you will run into probs later on(2-3 yrs), this is my logic in selection of the dell system, your opinion may differ.


----------



## seamon (Jan 13, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Crysis 3 and multitasking, lol,even a desktop owner would be afraid to do that, talk about bringing the system on its knees.
> 
> @OP : Regarding the issue about ULV CPU's, the fastest 4th Gen ULV(I7) is as good as a 3rd gen I5, from experience I can tell you this, the Graphics Card of a computer becomes quickly outdated in comparison to the processor.Same thing happened with my earlier laptop, so if you want your system to be relevant 3-4 years from now, I would recommend getting a good graphics card.( No amount of processing power will compensate for the lack of better graphics)
> 
> ...



Don't ignore my other beast, my ultra Bay card will probably arrive this week and I'll find a way to max out crysis 3 *evil laugh*.

Rest is all true... And dude I can multitask while playing crysis 3 as the game doesn't utilize the threads. 

I also went for the Inspiron 15 and not envy15 due to the Graphic card.


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 13, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Crysis 3 and multitasking, lol,even a desktop owner would be afraid to do that, talk about bringing the system on its knees.
> 
> @OP : Regarding the issue about ULV CPU's, the fastest 4th Gen ULV(I7) is as good as a 3rd gen I5, from experience I can tell you this, the Graphics Card of a computer becomes quickly outdated in comparison to the processor.Same thing happened with my earlier laptop, so if you want your system to be relevant 3-4 years from now, I would recommend getting a good graphics card.( No amount of processing power will compensate for the lack of better graphics)
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks for that!
But the Lenovo Y510p has Nvidia 750 I guess. How does 750 compare with GPU of Dell Inspiron 15R 5537?
Also, will 4500U + 8850 combo better than 4700MQ + Nvidia 750?


----------



## AbhMkh (Jan 13, 2014)

If you can get the Y510p , it is the best choice(best CPU+GPU). But its well over 70K(too much for me).

If you arent willing to spend that much Dell 5537 is your best bet


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 14, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Okay, thanks for that!
> But the Lenovo Y510p has Nvidia 750 I guess. How does 750 compare with GPU of Dell Inspiron 15R 5537?
> Also, will 4500U + 8850 combo better than 4700MQ + Nvidia 750?



Correction, Indian Y510p has GT755M which is a bit more overclocked version

Obviously, 4700MQ+GT750M > 4500U+8850M
ULVs can't perform as much as M/MQ versions, check benchmarks........ ULVs are not made by Intel for performance(actually its made for ultrabooks), for performance, its the M version & some other terms...........



AbhMkh said:


> If you can get the Y510p , it is the best choice(best CPU+GPU). But its well over 70K(too much for me).
> 
> If you arent willing to spend that much Dell 5537 is your best bet



I'm afraid that's true as 8850M is approx as good as 750M in most games......... Lenovo gives you GT740M +i7 option though


----------



## hybridic (Jan 14, 2014)

But those GT 740M may be 64-bit ! 
which can be worse buy  than a ULV cpu .


----------



## seamon (Jan 14, 2014)

The gt740m has the same no of shaders as a gt750m card so it'll perform similar to a DDR3 equipped gt750m as the Gt 740m has only slow dd3 memory


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay, so I ordered a Lenovo Y510p! Will be getting it most probably by 30th Jan.


----------



## seamon (Jan 28, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Okay, so I ordered a Lenovo Y510p! Will be getting it most probably by 30th Jan.



Wise decision!
Congratulations.
From where?(online/offline) and how much did it cost?


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks!
Offline (Nagpur)
74.5K


----------



## seamon (Jan 28, 2014)

priyankgupta said:


> Thanks!
> Offline (Nagpur)
> 74.5K



Mind posting some gaming benchmarks when it arrives?


----------



## priyankgupta (Jan 28, 2014)

Sure! Which bench-marking utilities are generally used?


----------



## seamon (Jan 28, 2014)

PC Mark Vantage?
I was talking about fraps in any random new game.


----------

